

French President Sarkozy's residence implicated in torrenting scandal - wh-uws
http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/15/2638020/french-president-sarkozys-residence-torrenting-scandal-piracy

======
llambda
Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3355958>

------
mikedougherty
"Scandal"? Really?

~~~
Natsu
Maybe "hypocrisy" would be a better word. That said, there are lots of reasons
why this doesn't mean that he, personally, is responsible for this and why the
information in there may be inaccurate. I believe the HN article on that
service had quite a few people pointing out that the results returned by that
site were inaccurate. And sites like TPB are known to return false peers, so
naively scraping the list of peers is not a good way to see who is downloading
what.

~~~
gnoupi
My guess is that it never originated from the actual place, but was spread
nonetheless by some people. The point is probably to show that finding the ip
is not a reliable indicator. As opposed to the three strike, which is relying
almost entirely on identifying someone from his ip, on such places.

